# lisp ممتاز



## مساح محترف (5 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
lisp ممتاز ينزل على شكل شريط اوامر بالاوتوكاد 

اسالكم الدعاء


----------



## مساح محترف (13 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم وكل عام وانتم بخير
لاحظت انه لم يبدي اي عضو رايه في الليسب رغم انه بعد تحميله على الاوتوكاد يظهر كقائمة منسدلة 
يقوم الليسب بكتابة الاحداثيات وايضا كتابة المسافات على الرسم وجمع المساحات واشياء اخرى مفيدة


----------



## محمدالشبروي (14 ديسمبر 2008)

ممكن شرح لو بسيط عن كل ليسب وشكرا علي مجهودك


----------



## abahre (15 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور جدا جدا


----------



## أبو شهاب (16 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
ممكن أخي شرح لكيفية تفعيل الليسب على الأوتوكاد..
وكيف يعمل هذا الليسب؟


----------



## المساح محمود حسين (17 ديسمبر 2008)

اخي الكريم أشكرك على مشاركتك
ممكن ان تكتب لنا طريقة تشغيل وتفعيل الليسب وشكراً
خوك/محمود حسين


----------



## مساح محترف (17 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اسف اخواني لني لم اشرح
1-بعد فك الضعط عن الملفين تقوم بسخ الملفين على c 
2-نقوم بفح الاوتوكاد ومن قائمة tools ثم customize ثم نضغط على menus فتظهر مربع حوار نختار menu groups ثم browse ونذهب الى مكان الملفات على c
3- نختار ملف lisp فيظهر ملف lisp نختاره ثم open ثم load ثم yes فتظهر trans 
4-ولكي تظهر في قوائم الاوتوكاد نذهب الى menu bar ومن القائمة التي تظهر menu groups نختار trans ثم نضغط insert ثم close 
5- تظهر قائمة جديدة transaction 
وهذه هي قائمة lisp جرب اي امر واتبع تعليمات سطر الاوامر
واذا وجد اي استفسار فانا في خدمتكم 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## أبو شهاب (20 ديسمبر 2008)

أخي الكريم...
لدي أوتوكاد 2008
وعند فتح tools-customize لا توجد menu وإنما تتواجد الخيارات التالية:
1-Interface
2- tool paleteres
3-import custimization
4-export custimization
5-edit programme prameters

فهل ممكن تشرح لنا كيف تفعيل الليسب على الإصدار 2008؟؟
ولو أمكن بالصور
وشكراً
وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## MOHAMMAD 201 (1 يناير 2009)

مشاء الله لسب جميل جدا وقدرة عالية مشكور يا طيب :31:


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (1 يناير 2009)

*مشكور يا غالى*


----------



## احمد محمود هاشم (3 يناير 2009)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## MOHAMMAD TITI (11 يناير 2009)

" سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر"
" اللهم لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين "
" اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على اشرف الخلق سيدنا محمد "

ما أحلى هذا الدعاء في الصباح وفي المساء لو كان 100 مره
محمد
ملفات ليسب ممتازه وتساعد الذين يعملون في ألأتوكاد وخاصه في حساب الكميات
محمد​


----------



## oliloloiol (23 يناير 2009)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررراً


----------



## أبو الروش (24 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محمد طايل (29 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
يا هندسة اشرح بالتفصيل علشان تلاقى ردود وبعدين بردة لازم تحدد بيشتغل على اى version


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (29 يناير 2009)

شكرا هل البرنامج يحسب الم=كميات الحفر والردم


----------



## ابراهيم العبسي (29 يناير 2009)

باختصار شديد قم بنسخ ملف اللسب + ملف الدوس على السي(c) اكتي يسطر الاوامر cuiload ثم enter من browse
ابحث عن مكان وضع الملف وهو السي سيظهر عندك ملف اسمه trans اضغط عليه ثم اعمل load ثم انتقل الى ةmenu bar لتحدد مكان وترتيب وضع الملف بالقائمه


----------



## عبدو99 (31 يناير 2009)

مشكور يا هندسة


----------



## العربى المهندس (1 فبراير 2009)

مشكور يا سوبر مهندس والله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## راجى علم (1 فبراير 2009)

لاتوجد ف customize القائمة menus


----------



## محمد أحمد المحمد (1 فبراير 2009)

thank uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## م عبدالله محمد (2 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك ولكن ارجو الشرح لوظيفة اللسب نفسه وشكرا لك


----------



## civilworks (27 مارس 2009)

جهد طيب .. ونتمنى وجود الملف الخاص بحصر كميات الحديد .. الذي كان موجودا قبل فترة على المنتدى ..

فهو بحق رائع .. و لا يترك مجالا للشك حول كميات الحديد المحسوبة فعليا .. التي تلزم للمشروع ..

فتستطيع بعدها أثناء التنفيذ التغلب .. على اي نوع من (( التهدير )) ((Wastes))

دمتم بود ..


----------



## magdy_blal (8 أبريل 2009)

لسب ممتاز شكرا على مجهودك
ويمكن تشغيلة ايضا عن طريق tool ثم autolisp ثم load ,ولكن بعد نسخة فى support ببرنامج الاوتوكاد نفسة فى autocad2008


----------



## ahmed nabil amer (11 أبريل 2009)

اشرح كيفية استخدام الليسب على اتوكاد 2007


----------



## ahmed nabil amer (11 أبريل 2009)

الطريقه مش واضحه ممكن حد يشرح كيفية استخدامه على اتوكاد 2007


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (13 أبريل 2009)

حقا LISP ممتاز جدا ورجو ان يكون الشرح لاستعمالة على الاوتوكاد الحديث اي بعد اوتوكاد v6
ومشكور جدا جدا جدا واللهم اجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## abedalsslam (13 أبريل 2009)

اخي الكريم نشكرك على هذة المعلو مات القيمة ونرجو منك المزيد من المعلو ما ت في مجا ل المسا حة


----------



## رياض رمضان (14 أبريل 2009)

....بيعمل على 2006؟؟؟افيدونا


----------



## مهندس_حازم (14 أبريل 2009)

اخي الكريم لا استطيع تحميل اليزب علي اتوكاد 2008 
محمد سعيد


----------



## مهندس_حازم (14 أبريل 2009)

تحميل الليزب علي اتوكاد 2008
محمد سعيد خليل


----------



## مهندس_حازم (14 أبريل 2009)

كيفية تحميل الليزب علي اتوكاد 2008
محمد سعيد خليل


----------



## مهندس_حازم (14 أبريل 2009)

اخي الكريم لا استطيع تحميل اليزب علي اتوكاد 2008 ممكن الطريقة مبسطة 
محمد سعيد خليل


----------



## سعد زغلول محمد (14 أبريل 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالعلى ابوضيف (15 أبريل 2009)

:79:مشكور جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## حازم2010 (15 أبريل 2009)

مشكور يا أخي على المجهود
لكن الملف فيه اكتر من ليسب
ممكن توضح كل واحد ووظيفته:14:


----------



## آيات الله (18 أبريل 2009)

_شكرا جزيلا الليسب أكثر من رائع وهو فعلا عمل إحتراف من مساح جداً محترف يعطيك الف عافية ،،وبارك الله فيك _


----------



## المهندس1400 (27 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمدين علي (27 يوليو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## بسيم85 (27 يوليو 2009)

الله يعطيك ألف عافية


----------



## محمد أحمد المحمد (30 يوليو 2009)

مشكور كثيرا ع جهودك ايها المساح المحترف 

والله يجزيك كل خير


----------



## مهندس طرق مرور (30 يوليو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووورر


----------



## بسيم85 (31 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم يا إخوان .... 
نفذت كل الخطوات ولكن لم اصل إلى قائمة Menubar " أين هي "
بالمناسبة ... الأتوكاد عندي 2007 
ملاحظة : صار عندي قائمة Transaction ولكن عندما أضغط اي أمر منها أحصل في سطر الأوامر على :
Unknown command "AU". Press F1 for help.
فما العمل ..جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## alsadaf2007 (11 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (12 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم يا إخوان .... 
نفذت كل الخطوات ولكن لم اصل إلى قائمة Menubar " أين هي "
بالمناسبة ... الأتوكاد عندي 2007 
ملاحظة : صار عندي قائمة Transaction ولكن عندما أضغط اي أمر منها أحصل في سطر الأوامر على :
Unknown command "AU". Press F1 for help.
فما العمل ..جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (12 سبتمبر 2009)

بسيم85 قال:


> السلام عليكم يا إخوان ....
> نفذت كل الخطوات ولكن لم اصل إلى قائمة menubar " أين هي "
> بالمناسبة ... الأتوكاد عندي 2007
> ملاحظة : صار عندي قائمة transaction ولكن عندما أضغط اي أمر منها أحصل في سطر الأوامر على :
> ...



الرجاء بيان امكانية استخدام الليسب في الفريجن 2007 من الاوتوكاد


----------



## sjhdlhk (15 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله بيك وجزاك الله كل خير ساجربه


----------



## أحمد مصطفى البحيرى (22 سبتمبر 2009)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم
الف شكر 
سبحان الله وعلم الأنسان مالم يعلم


----------



## حمزة تيلخ (17 أكتوبر 2009)

مشاء الله لسب جميل جدا وقدرة عالية مشكور يا طيب


----------



## علاء الدين فارس (17 أكتوبر 2009)

مع كل الحب و التقدير شكرا


----------



## المهندس المجد (19 أكتوبر 2009)

اخي المسح المحترف
بارك الله فيك وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك 
ولكن الربط غير فعال ولا يمكن انزاله اتمنى ان تضعه من جديد


----------



## فطوطة (26 مارس 2010)

الله انتى ربى لا اله الا انت ربى وان عبدك وعلى عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت اعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ابوء لك بنعمتك على وابوء بذنبى فاغفر لى فانه لا يغفر الذنوب الا انت سبحانك


----------



## محمد الفجال (27 مارس 2010)

*مشكور اخى الكريم*


----------



## abdallahothman (28 مارس 2010)

نعم
ليسب ممتاز اول ما ظهر هذا الليسب قبل اكثر من خمسه عشر سنه ممتاز وجزاك الله خير كان فعالا اكثر مع اكاد14


----------



## عزت محروس (28 مارس 2010)

الى كل الاخوة الذين لم يشتغل معهم الليسب اولا
*باختصار شديد قم بنسخ ملف اللسب + ملف الدوس على السي(c) اكتي يسطر الاوامر cuiload ثم enter من browse
ابحث عن مكان وضع الملف وهو السي سيظهر عندك ملف اسمه trans اضغط عليه ثم اعمل load ثم انتقل الى ةmenu bar ستجد القائمة*
ولكن الاوامر لن تعمل 
حتى تقوم بتحميل الليسبات كل على حدة 
وقد جربت ذلك على اوتوكاد 2008
وقد عمل معى الليسب​


----------



## civilawey (30 مارس 2010)

سلامو عليكم :
ارجو توضيح التشغيل لاصدار 2008 
و2010

وشكرااااااا


----------



## ahmadj5 (31 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## امير بلاد فارس (17 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## القرنفلة (18 مايو 2010)

الف شكر وبارك الله فيك على مجهودك


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (18 مايو 2010)

مشكور اخى العزيز


----------



## عطية ابو الشيخ (18 مايو 2010)

بارك الله في المساح المحترف 
(اللهم اجعل جميع اعماله في ميزان حسناتة)
مشكووووووور


----------



## محمد فرزات (18 مايو 2010)

الاوامر لا تعمل نرجو شرح طريقة تفعيل الاوامر


----------



## على لوكا (18 مايو 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## وحيدعلى (24 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووور أخى الكريم 

سوف اقوم بتجربتة حااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالا


----------



## africano800 (24 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سامي العبسي (24 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohie sad (25 مايو 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mohie sad (28 مايو 2010)

*رجاء*

قم بشرح طريقت تفعيل اليسب على اوتوكاد 2007:75:


----------



## مهندس رافع خضر (28 مايو 2010)

لدي أوتوكاد 2008
وعند فتح tools-customize لا توجد menu وإنما تتواجد الخيارات التالية:
1-Interface
2- tool paleteres
3-import custimization
4-export custimization
5-edit programme prameters

فهل ممكن تشرح لنا كيف تفعيل الليسب على الإصدار 2008؟؟
ولو أمكن بالصور
وشكراً
وهي نفس الملاحظة وشكرا


----------



## هانى عامر (3 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohie sad (3 يونيو 2010)

*اين الرد*

نحن فى انتظار شرح طريقة التفعيل على اوتو كاد 2007و2008 ونأسف على ازعاجج


----------



## BEBO81 (4 يونيو 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (4 يونيو 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم
جميل جدا


----------



## emademy69 (7 يونيو 2010)

اخي الكريم ممكن شرح تفعيل lisp علي اوتوكاد 2007


----------



## mnar123456789 (15 ديسمبر 2011)

ارجوك ممكن شرح اوضح اخوك مهندس لايص مع الشكر وهل ممكن لسب لحساب المساحة الكلية للاشكال المرسومة


----------



## raider_1 (15 ديسمبر 2011)

تكرم ياجميل
رب يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
هاجربه وأدعيلك ان شاء الله


----------



## fhamm (16 ديسمبر 2011)

جوزيتم خيرا يا باشمهندس


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (18 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## كبل (18 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لجهودك


----------



## م / السيد الجبالى (20 ديسمبر 2011)

ممكن شرح الليسب على autocade 2007 اذا سمحت


----------



## عزمي حماد (20 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## عزمي حماد (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## civilworks (23 ديسمبر 2011)

اليسب رائع .... جربته على جهاز الكمبيوتر في العمل فاشتغل على كاد 2007 .............

و لكن على اللاب توب4bit .... لم يعمل على كاد 2012 ....

أو يمكن ما عرفت اشغله على كاد 2012 ؟؟؟؟ فهل هو متوافق مع كاد 2012 ؟؟؟


----------



## مزن محمود (23 ديسمبر 2011)

جااااااااااااااااااري التحميل والف شكر


----------



## علي الدبس (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**

*​شششكككـــــــراااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااج زززززيل اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجزيلاااا ااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجز يلاااا ااااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
*مشكور
مـشكـور
مــشكــور
مـــشكـــور
مــــشكــــور
مـــــشكـــــور
مــــــشكــــــور
مـــــــشكـــــــور
مــــــــشكــــــــور
مـــــــــشكـــــــــور
مــــــــــشكــــــــــور
مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور**
مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور**
مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور
مــــــــــشكــــــــــور
مـــــــــشكـــــــــور
مــــــــشكــــــــور
مـــــــشكـــــــور
مــــــشكــــــور
مـــــشكـــــور
مــــشكــــور
مـــشكـــور
مــشكــور
مـشكـور
مشكور*​​جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير​جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير​جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير​جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير​جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير​جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير​جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير​جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير​جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير​جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير​جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير​


----------



## falehffb (25 ديسمبر 2011)

اكثر من رائع


----------



## عبدالسلام جحيدر (19 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك وزادك علما


----------



## mourad_2009 (22 يناير 2015)

يشتغل فقط على نظام 32 شكرا غلى المجهود


----------

